# Cellar to rough basement?



## javamom (Jun 25, 2006)

Hi,

I'm interested in options for making a cellar (with dirt floor and walls) into rough but usable basement space. Our house is almost 95 years old and we've been cautioned about digging out the space and possibly disturbing the foundation. The basement is extremely dry and insect/rodent free (as far as we can tell). Mold does not appear to be a problem, just dust. Lots of dust.

I'm hoping to find an option for sealing the dirt on the walls and floors so we can spend time in the basement without becoming dust covered. Aesthetics are not important! 

Are "dirt glue" products appropriate for this type of situation? I'm reading about the following products:

PolyPavement: http://www.polypavement.com/application.htm
Dirt Glue: http://www.dirtglue.com/DGApprovals.asp
Soiltac: http://www.soilworks.com/Applications_Uses.html
Soil Seal: http://www.soilseal.com/

Any insight and/or suggestions are greatly appreciated.

Thanks! Trish


----------



## soilworks (Jun 27, 2006)

*Soiltac*

We, at Soilworks, LLC (the manufacturer of Soiltac) would recommend using Soiltac on your dirt floor to seal it. Is the area well compacted and free from loose gravel? Please email me at [email protected] for further information. Regards, Dorian Falkenberg, V.P.


----------

